# favorite games?



## DigitalPhreak

My most favorite game of all time is John Madden Football. Ive owned them all. They get better every year except the year 2001 cause the game was in a console transitional stage. And Ive been playing this game since 1989! Boy 15 years has passed so fast...


----------



## Ender

I wanted to try a few of the older maddens, for the consoles they were on they didn't look too bad actually :shades:


----------



## Northwood226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ender*

I wanted to try a few of the older maddens, for the consoles they were on they didn't look too bad actually :shades:


 Far Cry, UT (all of them), Quake III, Half Life & all its add-ons, Star Craft, AOE, Need For Speed Collection, and last but not least the game that got me into computer way back when Doom 2.


----------



## NoAffinity

I don't know...it's like when I complete a game, I'm done with it. I don't have enough time in my life to get good at online FPS's, and there's no reason to keep playing a single player game after you've beat it (IMHO, at least).

There've been so many good games that I've played in my life, ranging back to 1993 Madden and Hockey on the Sega Genesis, and even further to Pitfall on the Atari 2600.

As for the moment, tho, I'm playing Age of Mythology: The Titans at least 4-10 times a week online. That's about it for me.


----------



## DeathONator

I liked Return to Castle Wolfenstein alos... and Ghost Recon for some reason. Far Cry was good, doom3 seems good... then of course the old Commander Keen by ID Software was the best back in the day.


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Remeber the original duke nukem? I bet a lot of players that play that game now have no idea how it started. Oh and Roger Wilco was the shizznit back in the day!!!!


----------



## DeathONator

Yeah, I play one or two of the original duke nukem games, but I never played any of the later ones.


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Thats wierd. I havent played the new stuff either. I guess it just wouldnt be the same.


----------



## alpinesix

Well mine is Never Winter Nights and both expansion packs, Why? Well at the moment there are thousands of player created stories that you can download, loads of mods you can add as well as a vast selection of characters you can choose to play. It's basically Dungoens and Dragons on the PC, Oh and did i mention the hundreds of online guilds and Persistant worlds you can play online? oh and whats even better is you aren't charged a penny unlike some other MMORPG's


----------



## DeaDLocK

Im a Call of Duty and Medal of Honor veteran... I love both these games...

I also like Far Cry at the moment and Neverwinter Nights

Others I play sometimes

Joint Ops
BF 1942
BF Vietnam
Cutthroats
GTA VC
IL2 - Sturmovik
NFS Underground
Prince of Persia
Serious Sam II
Splinter Cell 1 + 2
Unreal 2
UT2K3
Vietcong

Some oldies

Day of the Tentacle
Sam n Max hit the road
Broken Sword 1 + 2

And I think I will stop there... The list is long and infinate.


----------



## almitch23

cool good games anyone play madden 2005? for ps2 xbox anything??? i wanna know if its any good??


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almitch23*

cool good games anyone play madden 2005? for ps2 xbox anything??? i wanna know if its any good??


WHAAAA...!!!??? Dont insult the masta! Of course its gonna be good! Who has ever needed to play that game before buying?


----------



## |2A|N

Battlefield Vietnam all the way


----------



## almitch23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitalphreak*

WHAAAA...!!!??? Dont insult the masta! Of course its gonna be good! Who has ever needed to play that game before buying?










lol um its not that i doubted it was going to be good games r just expsensive but my brother bought it today anyways so i wish my ps2 worked or else i would be playing it


----------



## blob

Lemme see...

From Birth (This isnt when the games came out, but the order I played them, and they are all for PC... to lazy for Console)

Wolfenstein 3d
Comm Keen 1
Comm Keen 4
Duke 1
Duke 2
Doom
Doom 2
Heretic
ROTT
Hexen
Sim City 2000
Strife
Duke 3d
HL
CS
The Sims
Hexen 2
Heretic 2
Sim City 3k
THPS3
UT
Red Faction 2
Q3A
RTCW
Q3TA
Comm Keen 2
Comm Keen 3
Comm Keen 5
Comm Keen 6
Comm keen Keen Dreams
Worms
America's Army
Sim City 4
Madden 2k4
Splinter Cell: PT
Worms 3d
Call of Duty
UT2k4
HL2
Theif 3
Doom3

I think i forgot some...


----------



## RyKnow

years ago: duke nukem 3-D co-op with my brother across the room from me









joint operations is my favrate right now


----------



## Xavier1421

OMG Commander Keen was the BEST! I loved that series...(anyone remember...police quest? I think that was the name)

Anywho, I play:

Diablo2
Doom3
Farcry, on occasion
AoE2
AoM

And then Xbox when time permits..love those driving games!


----------



## almitch23

anyone play command and conquer series? or command and conquer generals and the expansion zero hour?


----------



## muffin

generals is cool...i think i prefer Yuris revenge tho.


----------



## Lando95

Sorry guys, but Contra kicks all those games in the jimmy! J/K







I have been hooked on Jedi Academy for a while. Wow, I actually think I have played it every single day for over a year now.







I also play COD, Doom 3, Splinter Cell, and that's about it, for now. Cant wait till my 6800ultra OC gets here on Tuesday!!!! Talk about some mad gaming! HL2, here I come to crush your pathetic little game engine into the dirt. LOL.


----------



## VulcanDragon

At the moment, Doom 3 is my current favorite.

Over the grand course of history, it might break down something like this:

FPS: Dark Forces (the first one, before it went 3D). Or maybe Doom; it's a cop-out, but it's also the only FPS I can recall playing all the way through more than once.
RPG: Ultima 6 (last "real" Ultima in my book). More recently, Knights of the Old Republic.
RTS: Starcraft, no question. I can't imagine why there are no sequel plans.
Sports: Probably Madden (cop out), although we used to have a lot of fun with NHL 93 on the Genesis. 
Other: X-Wing
Old School: Warlords (Atari 2600)
Arcade: Galaga


----------



## cdub998

The origional doom was awesome as was doom 2. I remember playing that and Wolfenstein with my friends and each one of us would make our own levels to play in and to play against each other. Hmm those were the days right.


----------



## alpinesix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdub998*

The origional doom was awesome as was doom 2. I remember playing that and Wolfenstein with my friends and each one of us would make our own levels to play in and to play against each other. Hmm those were the days right.


 i just bought the collectors edition of doom it includes ultimate doom, doom 2 and final doom great games and they work on windows xp too, also theres a program called jdoom that if you run and and fix it up ok you get to play the above doom games in proper 3D glory







heres the url http://www.doomsdayhq.com/files.php for jdoom


----------



## cdub998

Dude that rules. I am d/ling it now. I'm gonna play that all night. Thanks man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpinesix*

i just bought the collectors edition of doom it includes ultimate doom, doom 2 and final doom great games and they work on windows xp too, also theres a program called jdoom that if you run and and fix it up ok you get to play the above doom games in proper 3D glory







heres the url http://www.doomsdayhq.com/files.php for jdoom


----------



## socom58

Here are my top 3 all-time favs:

Halo
Starcraft
Half-Life

Currently playing lots of Doom 3.


----------



## hockaygoalie10

Man i just love Counter-Strike, The graphics arent that great. But that game is so adicting.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Halo, COD, sims, SIMS 2, unreal tournment, unreal tournment 2004, BF1942, BFvietnam, half life, half life blueshift, GTA:VICE CITY!!!, Fatman (my friend made a pacman rip-off with me in it lol)
and i almost forgot, Doom3, and the mini-game inside of it, SUPER TURBO TURKEY PUNCHER!!!! that game is the shizniss


----------



## RyKnow

anyone remember toe jam and earl: panic in funkatron back in the DAYYY that was my favorite game i was YOUNG


----------



## viper00

all the delta force games, diablo2 lod, hitman2,halo,i like them all but by far the best to me would be delta force1


----------



## VCS2600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpinesix*

Well mine is Never Winter Nights and both expansion packs, Why? Well at the moment there are thousands of player created stories that you can download, loads of mods you can add as well as a vast selection of characters you can choose to play. It's basically Dungoens and Dragons on the PC, Oh and did i mention the hundreds of online guilds and Persistant worlds you can play online? oh and whats even better is you aren't charged a penny unlike some other MMORPG's










 Missile Command, or Millipede on the Atari 2600 with trakball. Perfect arcade experience. For NES Kirby's Adventure (1993). On PC Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCS2600*

Missile Command, or Millipede on the Atari 2600 with trakball. Perfect arcade experience. For NES Kirby's Adventure (1993). On PC Wolfenstein 3D.










Nothing on the VCS came close to Yar's Revenge.

I spent many a night playing Missile Command on the VCS, but the 5200 version was the first one to really get it right. Same with Centipede. That positional joystick kicked butt for those kinds of games. Made Pac-Man kind of hard, though...


----------



## jagermunster

My favourites would be Severance:blade of darkness - The absolute bomba of a hack em up.

LOVED operation flashpoint multiplayer, ahhh the memories.

black hawk down- love capping those skinnies.

Max payne 2- HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT! bit short though, storyline dodgy

FALLOUT TACTICS- I played it online obsesivly for 2 years, got rite into the map making. Alias was {TRW} Jaeger.


----------



## VCS2600

The 5200 version of Missile Command was more elaborate, and I heard they had a prototype three button trackball made so that the game could have three stations just like the arcade version, but that was never released. Yeah, the non self centering 5200 joystick was suited to Missile Command, but you had the normal trackball for those sorts of games (Missile Command, Centipede), and that made the 5200 very close to arcade perfect. I couldn't afford a 5200 in those days so I had to rely on my 2600. The 5200 console even had voice capability on Beserk... "Intruder alert, intruder Alert!


----------



## fumacation

ski free 
sim ant
Doom(the original)


----------

